# ~In Like A Lion, It's Morphicon's March News!~



## Kattywampus (Mar 19, 2007)

Morphicon: "Technofurs": May 18-20, 2007
Radisson Columbus-Worthington, OH
http://www.morphicon.org/2007
Guests of Honor:   Steve Plunkett, patron of furry puppetry  Summer
Jackel,  featured furry artist  Kitt Foxx,  furry costumer, artist 

-----

In this edition:

   * Congratulations!
   * The Dreaded Deadlines
   * Community Events
   * Charity
   * Etcetera

	*****
----------------------------------
*  Congratulations  *
----------------------------------

Announcing the Winners of The Official Morphicon T-Shirt Art Contest!

It was mighty tough calculating these votes.  All these entries were so darned great!  No landslide victories.  After a night of vote-counting and judges ripping out their manes, we managed to select our winners.
Congratulations to our first-place winner, Chris B. Critter!  Chris' design will be featured on the 2007 Convention T-Shirt, PLUS he gets free Patron-level membership!  Our second-place winner, Firehazard, gets his design featured on the programming guide, and a free Sponsor-level membership.  
Great job, you guys!

-------------------------
*  Deadlines  *
-------------------------

General Conbook Submissions - April 1

Got Art?  Got Stories?  Well I need those things.  As you can see, the deadline is approaching FAST!  Pics, poetry, comics--I need them to make our conbooks look awesome! So if you've got something you'd like to submit, send it on over to publications@morphicon.org .  Make it lineart or grayscale, appropriate for general audiences, and a high-quality format (especially TIFF's and PDF's, but a huge JPG can do), and you  and your fellow furry fans might see it in our 2007 convention publications!  Hurry, y'all!

	*****

Online Pre-Registration:  Re-opened until May 11

The early registration discount ended, but you can still pre-register online for the sake of convenience! Please visit: http://www.morphicon.org/2007/register.htm 

	*****
Hotel Reservations: April 26

As you may already know, we've secured a block of double-queen rooms at the Radisson Hotel Columbus-Worthington for $94/night.  To reserve a room, call the Radisson directly at 614-436-0700, or fax them at 614-436-5318 and ask for the Morphicon room rate (room block MOR-07).  You may also call the central office at 1-800-333-3333.  This special rate is guaranteed only through April 26.  Please plan ahead and reserve your room early.  As it was last year, our room block is contiguous, but having a room where other congoers are located will depend on how quickly the room block fills up, and therefore, on how soon you reserve your room.

---------------------------------------
*  Community Events  *
---------------------------------------

Fursuit Construction Panel - Saturday, April 14

Location and time, TBA.
This year's tail-making party was a blast, so you know the fursuit workshop will be great, too!  Watch an informative demonstration, and ask questions.

	*****

Pre-Con Workdays, April 28-29

Help get the ball rolling.  You'll feel good about yourself by knowing you helped the Morphicon Staff get those last preperations for the convention if you attend our Pre-Con Bag stuffing party!  (Plus, it's good karma)  Prepare yourself for an exciting evening of sign making, conbook stapling, data entry, badge pressing, shopping, inventories, and other useful things to do. We'll know more about what we need as we get closer to the date.
Exact Times and Place, TBA.

Get the latest news about these events and more by joining the discussion!

Point your browser to http://groups.google.com/group/Morphicon .

	*****
---------------------------------------
*  Charity Information  *
---------------------------------------

You, too, can help save a Ferret!

Help us raise money for Ferrets Unlimited of Cleveland, OH!  We need your art and memorabilia donations for our charity art auction and raffle. Your donations will make the con more fun and help save lives. Ferrets Unlimited is a volunteer-run, no-kill shelter which finds homes for abandoned ferrets. They'll be presenting informational panels at Morphicon on ferrets as pets, and also conducting presentations on how you can help homeless ferrets by volunteering at the shelter or adopting. 
To find out how you can help out by donating, or for more information about the charity, contact charity@morphicon.org .

	******
----------------------
*  Etcetera  *
----------------------

Get Involved With Morphicon!

We are in need of Gophers.  Gophers make the 'con go 'round!  Enough gopher hours could mean discounts and ultimately free admission for 2008.  If you want to lend a paw, contact gophers@morphicon.org .  

If gophering ain't your cup of catnip, you could also contribute to the Spectacle of Doom or the Furry Variety Show.  We need actors and skits.  It really is a source of good times.  For more info on these events or the Masquerade, contact programming@morphicon.org . 

	*****

Join the Discussion!

As I mentioned earlier, to get the latest updates, and join in discussions about Morphicon, please visit and join our group at http://groups.google.com/group/Morphicon

See you next time!

-Cuddly Battleship Kattywampus, and the rest of Morphicon Staff


----------

